# The Return of Isla Verde!



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

Hi Everyone,

I haven't been active on the forum since Monday, September 12, when my internet connection suddenly went out. It has taken till this afternoon (after several calls to the Telmex "help" line) to have service restored. A lovely technician named Alejandro showed up today at 4:00 pm and had the problem fixed in a half hour. Apparently, the outside cable had been accidentally cut, possibly by city workers pruning trees. Alejandro told me that if I lose service again to call him directly on his cell and not to bother with the call center - he agreed with me that they are usually anything but helpful.

It's great to be back!


----------



## Gatos (Aug 16, 2016)

Good to know we will have that old level of moderation once again. (I think TundraGreen was dropping the ball in your absence)


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

Gatos said:


> Good to know we will have that old level of moderation once again. (I think TundraGreen was dropping the ball in your absence)


TG has been on vacation while I was away from the forum and wasn't able to keep an eye on things as much as he usually does. When we are both around, we make up a formidable modding team!


----------



## Gatos (Aug 16, 2016)

Isla Verde said:


> TG has been on vacation while I was away from the forum and wasn't able to keep an eye on things as much as he usually does. When we are both around, we make up a formidable modding team!


Do you mean to say that the chicken coop has been un-moderated all this time ? Gosh - to think of all the changes we could have made to the world in the mean time - had we known.


----------



## Howler (Apr 22, 2013)

Glad to have you back, Marsha! I thought that you may have gone on the road while I was out doing the same...


----------



## Meritorious-MasoMenos (Apr 17, 2014)

Isla Verde said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> I haven't been active on the forum since Monday, September 12, when my internet connection suddenly went out. It has taken till this afternoon (after several calls to the Telmex "help" line) to have service restored. A lovely technician named Alejandro showed up today at 4:00 pm and had the problem fixed in a half hour. Apparently, the outside cable had been accidentally cut, possibly by city workers pruning trees. Alejandro told me that if I lose service again to call him directly on his cell and not to bother with the call center - he agreed with me that they are usually anything but helpful.
> 
> It's great to be back!


Re: "Apparently, the outside cable had been accidentally cut, possibly by city workers pruning trees."

My cynical mind tells me it also might've happened when someone was trying to connect a separate line to your cable to get free internet, piggybacking on yours.
It was a long time tradition in Mexico and other countries to tap into someone else's electrical line for free energy. Don't know if it would be technically possible to splice a separate wire for Internet, but folks might try.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Gatos said:


> Isla Verde said:
> 
> 
> > TG has been on vacation while I was away from the forum and wasn't able to keep an eye on things as much as he usually does. When we are both around, we make up a formidable modding team!
> ...


 we've all been keeping a watch on you lol. Glad you're back Isla 

Jo xxx


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

Isla Verde said:


> TG has been on vacation while I was away from the forum and wasn't able to keep an eye on things as much as he usually does. When we are both around, we make up a formidable modding team!


I have been, and still am, on vacation, but have been able to continue to contribute to the forum on a pretty regular basis.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

jojo said:


> we've all been keeping a watch on you lol. Glad you're back Isla
> 
> Jo xxx


Thanks, jojo. I'm glad to be back too!


----------



## perropedorro (Mar 19, 2016)

Well, the joint didn't exactly go to hell in a handbasket in your absence, but it's nicer when you're around. Welcome back.


----------



## Gatos (Aug 16, 2016)

Isla Verde said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> I haven't been active on the forum since Monday, September 12, when my internet connection suddenly went out. It has taken till this afternoon (after several calls to the Telmex "help" line) to have service restored. A lovely technician named Alejandro showed up today at 4:00 pm and had the problem fixed in a half hour. Apparently, the outside cable had been accidentally cut, possibly by city workers pruning trees. Alejandro told me that if I lose service again to call him directly on his cell and not to bother with the call center - he agreed with me that they are usually anything but helpful.
> 
> It's great to be back!


You are much more patient than I. If we lose Telmex service we are in the local office real quick. I have to admit - lately while the quality of the service can sometimes be questioned the speed at which we receive that service has been extraordinary.

But - the Sanborne's at the Angel offers free wi-fi. They might even have terminals available as well. I could probably walk into the HSBC (at the Angel) and ask for a terminal. Lately when I lose Telmex and I'm at home I tether my IUsaCell phone to my laptop to get access to the internet.

Just some ideas...


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

Gatos said:


> You are much more patient than I. If we lose Telmex service we are in the local office real quick. I have to admit - lately while the quality of the service can sometimes be questioned the speed at which we receive that service has been extraordinary.
> 
> But - the Sanborne's at the Angel offers free wi-fi. They might even have terminals available as well. I could probably walk into the HSBC (at the Angel) and ask for a terminal. Lately when I lose Telmex and I'm at home I tether my IUsaCell phone to my laptop to get access to the internet.
> 
> Just some ideas...


I was able to survive by using my recently-acquired smartphone because the WiFi was working in my apartment, but wow it sure is expensive using it to surf the web! I don't have a laptop, just a table-top computer, so going to my local Sanborn's was not an option.


----------



## Gatos (Aug 16, 2016)

Isla Verde said:


> I was able to survive by using my recently-acquired smartphone because the WiFi was working in my apartment, but wow it sure is expensive using it to surf the web! I don't have a laptop, just a table-top computer, so going to my local Sanborn's was not an option.


I don't know your budget but we have an IUsacell pay-as-you-go plan (cost 199 pesos/month) which gives us unlimited minutes to US and Mexico (we even direct dialed Mexico from the US recently) - no roaming. It also gives us virtually unlimited data (for us anyway).

You also could have used your new smartphone at Sanborn's to access their network connection - then it costs you nothing (except the cost of the coffee).

Finally - Telmex gave us a 'free' HP tablet last time we renewed the fijo.


----------

